# Chinese Tallow Mead



## dixiebeeco (May 3, 2011)

Hello fellow mead brewers,
I pulled 5 gallons of Chiese Tallow honey last week and since it sugars fast, looking to make a batch or two of mead in the next few weeks. Anyone ever used this kind of honey. Light in color and fantastic taste.

Brian


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I have heard meadmakers say they do what they can to avoid it in the honey they brew with. But that is just gossip, I have never seen or tasted it.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

It was always my understanding Tallow honey is bakers grade honey. How did it turn out?


----------

